# Need for Speed - Ford Mustang



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DREAMWORKS STUDIOS AND FORD MOTOR COMPANY ANNOUNCE EXCLUSIVE PARTNERSHIP FOR FILM ADAPTATION OF ELECTRONIC ARTS' 'NEED FOR SPEED' VIDEO GAME -










'Breaking Bad' star Aaron Paul Teams with a One-of-a-Kind Mustang Hero Car Specially Designed for the Film by Ford

LOS ANGELES, , DreamWorks Studios' Stacey Snider, Partner and Co-Chair, and Ford Motor Company's Jim Farley, Executive Vice President, Global Marketing, Sales and Service, are pleased to announce an exclusive partnership for the feature film "Need for Speed," which will include significant integration of Ford products, along with extensive media promotion by Ford at the time of the film's release on March 14, 2014. The announcement coincides with the unveiling of a one-of-a-kind Ford Mustang for the film, during Electronic Arts' press conference at E3 Expo in Los Angeles later today.

The Ford-designed and created made-for-movie Mustang will be featured prominently throughout the film and become part of the mythology of the movie. The "Need for Speed" Mustang features a custom-designed wide body, unique 22-inch alloy wheels, and larger air intakes to feed the supercharged V8 engine under its classic Mustang twin-nostril hood.

"'Need for Speed' is rooted in Americana, and when we were casting our hero car for the film, Ford Mustang was the obvious choice," said Snider. "With its 50-year history in film, the iconic Mustang is the perfect co-star for Aaron Paul. We are privileged to have such an esteemed partner like Ford working with us on this film and look forward to seeing their Mustang up on the big screen next year."

Ford also provided the production with an F-450 truck known in the film as "The Beast," as well as another Mustang to serve as a specially designed camera car, which allows the filmmakers to capture car racing action in new and exciting ways.

"Need for Speed" marks an exciting return to the great car culture films of the 1960s and '70s, tapping into what makes the American myth of the open road so appealing. The story chronicles a near-impossible cross-country journey for our heroes - one that begins as a mission for revenge but proves to be a journey of redemption.

"Ford Mustang is a symbol of freedom and optimism that allows you to be the person you dream of being, making it the perfect fit for this story," said Farley. "Ford is excited to partner with DreamWorks and Electronic Arts as they bring the epic gaming franchise of 'Need For Speed' to the big screen, allowing us to go further with them as they tell their great story on the global stage."

The movie is based on Electronic Arts' popular video game series of the same name. It is one of the most successful racing video game franchises in the world, with more than 140 million games sold. The film stars Aaron Paul ("Breaking Bad"), Dominic Cooper ("Captain America"), Imogen Poots ("Fright Night") and Michael Keaton ("Batman"), and is directed by Scott Waugh ("Act of Valor"). George Gatins and John Gatins developed the story and wrote the screenplay. John Gatins, Patrick O'Brien and Mark Sourian are producing. The Walt Disney Company is distributing the film in the United States and select international territories, while Mister Smith Entertainment is handling distribution in Europe, Africa and the Middle East. DreamWorks' partner Reliance will distribute the film in India.

"'The Need for Speed' movie will embody everything that fans of action racing films want to see - hot cars, high-stakes street racing and mind-blowing stunts," said Scott Waugh, director of the "Need for Speed" film. "The adrenaline-fueled story across America will keep viewers on the edge of their seats."

The next game in the "Need for Speed" franchise, "Need for Speed Rivals," will be available Nov. 19, 2013 for the Xbox 360® game and entertainment system from Microsoft, the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and PC. The game will launch on Xbox One, the all-in-one games and entertainment system from Microsoft and PlayStation 4 later this year.

(sourced Ford Media)


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Was reading last night on Jalopnik.com how all the air intakes on the one pictured ar fakes, at least the bonnet two, the lower outer most corner ones on the front bumper, the two in front of the rear wheels and the two on the rear pillars. The start/stop is a button stickered over the 12v power outlet and the rear view cameras (mirrors), well aren't. 
Saying all that it all does look good and hopefully Ford are showing it as a work in progressfor an actual limited release run even if the the film one is just a mock up.


----------

